# artifact scanner on overnight



## flunders (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok, I'm thinking of using this program.  If I leave the artifact scanner on overnight will it keep on scanning even if it finds artifacts?  Or how does that work?

Flunders


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 18, 2004)

No.....if it finds an artifact it will start slowly lowering the clock speeds until the artifacts stop, then it will continue scanning after that. It really is a great program......best overclocking utility out there by far.....W1zzard does a nice job on it.


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 18, 2004)

AtiTool will only start lowering clock speeds if you use "Find Max". "Scan for artifacts" will only scan, will not adjust clock speeds. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/doc/quickstart.php


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah nightelf is right....sorry i wasnt more specific on that dude.


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 18, 2004)

to test a stable clock ,better use MotherNature Scene with all on max settings over Night with a loop! Its more near by realtity! Disable all Case Cooling Fans (if possible with FanControl)..to have only the real heat from the GPU...

Artifact Scan is very nice, but for long loops (+5h) i suggest you use some thing else like MotherNature Loop! Cause there can be some Erros in Rendring Code of Artifact Scan that will give you Errors after few hours...MotherNature gives you only a Error "when there is a real Error"...
On MotherNature Loop you can use RivaTuners TempMontitoring..so you've the best possible overview on your testing Run to find out Errors cause of to high Temps or somewhat!


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 18, 2004)

crowley is talkin about the mother nature scene in 3dmark03 by the way flunders.


----------

